# Need major advice about Weed Killer- please reply



## jcottonl02 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi everyone

My Dad wants to weed the garden with Levingtons Evergreen Feed and Weed.

It says its safe for pets and children once dry, but then again, children aren't going to eat it.

Is this safe for my rabbits?

He wants to do the weeding today so please reply.

Thanks


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay- Just want to add- I rung the company just now to see if they knew.

I asked them specifically about rabbits.

They said once it is dry, the grass should be totally fine for the rabbits to eat, but if we want to be on the safe side, keep them off it for a few days to ensure it is really thoroughly dried apparently.

Does this sound okay to you guys? You know a lot mre about it than me.

They seemed to know what they were talking about with regard to rabbits though, and their product.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd be very cautious about putting the bunnies on the grass for at least a week.

Can you not did out the weeds?

Just My Opinion

Susan


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 2, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I'd be very cautious about putting the bunnies on the grass for at least a week.
> 
> Can you not did out the weeds?
> 
> ...



I agree;

the company is going to want to sell their product. can you tell us what they treat with
and in the meantime I would keep the rabbits off despite the reassurances


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree that after a week or two it should be fine, but I would definitely wait longer than they say. Just waiting until it dries isn't going to be enough. Also, what about sectioning off a small part of the lawn to not be treated so Benji and Pippin can play on that part?

edit: it contains MCPA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MCPA
dicamba http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dicamba
mecoprop-P http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mecoprop http://www.pesticideinfo.org/Detail_Chemical.jsp?Rec_Id=PC35990

The last two sound pretty bad. I'd let at least a few good rainfalls happen before letting your guys play on grass treated with this stuff.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 2, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Also, what about sectioning off a small part of the lawn to not be treated so Benji and Pippin can play on that part?


I'd say that's a brilliant idea!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies.

My Dad was saying to be on the safe side we should wait at least a week, and you guys all say the same so that's really good.

I would do that- section a bit off, but I move their run every day so they get fresh grass and stuff, and also so it doesn't get all pooped up etc.
So while that would be a good idea, after a few days that space gets quite mucky, and the grass is so short and after a while begins to yellow. 


Also- someone said about just weeding it by hand- that would seem an ideal solution, but it is a BIG garden lol, and also it's weed and feed. My dad is using it to get all the weeds off the entire stretch of grass, and to make the grass thicker and lusher. I don't think weeding by hand would help much.


So you guys agree it should be fine, as long as I leave it a week or two, and wait for a few rainfalls? After that they should be fine to go back on it?

Thanks so much for ur replies- I really needed ur advice cos tbh I don't trust manufacturing companies to know (or care) much.


----------

